
Ask HN: Comprehensive List of Startups - ata_aman
what&#x27;s the best way to find a comprehensive list of startups and as many attributes as possible? U.S. companies only
======
ry4n413
[https://bba.bloomberg.net/?utm_source=bloomberg-
menu&utm_med...](https://bba.bloomberg.net/?utm_source=bloomberg-
menu&utm_medium=bcom)

What is maximum age and do you have a minimum revenue requirement?

~~~
ata_aman
no revenue filter. but age wise, preferably post 2001-2002 as the date of
incorporation/registration.

------
tedmiston
AngelList and/or Crunchbase

~~~
ata_aman
their APIs are not as open. and manual is not going to be efficient. I was
looking for a massive list

~~~
tedmiston
Totally just saw your username… small world haha. I wish both had more free
API access too.

Another thing to consider is most investors and accelerators keep lists on
their own sites but very fragmented.

Is there specific info you want?

~~~
ata_aman
was waiting to see if you'd figure it out at some point. but no specific info.
at least the basics (year founded, team size, funding, sector) etc...

and yeah, going to each investor site would be a nightmare. pretty much
impossible.

thinking about just asking people to input their info on some form but highly
doubt that'd work either.

~~~
tedmiston
Yeah, agreed. If you do find something let me know. I had been searching for
similar a few months ago and realized everything I wanted was available from
the AngelList + Crunchbase + LinkedIn via APIs (and none had all of what I
wanted by themselves), but the cost was prohibitive for my project too. The
conclusion I came to was that I'd have to collect the data myself via a
network of tiny scrapers.

~~~
ata_aman
I'm gonna figure something out. stay tuned. I feel like a lot of people are
looking for this list.

